# X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)



## mad-onion (1. Oktober 2018)

*X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Auf der "BlackHat USA 2018" wurde etwas unglaubliches enthüllt:

*Hardware-Backdoors in X86-CPUs*​


Sind unsere CPUs auch betroffen?
Sind aufgrund dieser Erkenntnisse Sicherheitsprogramme nur noch Augenwischerei?
Ist X86 nun völlig am Ende?

Wer sich genug mit der Materie auskennt und über ausreichend Englischkenntnisse verfügt, wird in dem Video und der verlinkten Dokumentation sicher Antworten auf viele Fragen finden. Diese Kollegen könnten sich ja eventuell daran versuchen, der Community hier mitzuteilen, was das Resultat für uns bedeutet.



			
				Youtube-Beschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Sein Vortrag wird zeigen, was alle schon lange befürchtet, aber nie bewiesen haben: Es gibt Hardware-Backdoors in einigen x86-Prozessoren, und sie sind tiefer vergraben, als wir es je für möglich gehalten hätten. Während diese Untersuchung speziell einen Prozessor eines Drittanbieters untersucht, nutzen wir dies als ein Sprungbrett, um die Machbarkeit von weiter verbreiteten Hardware-Hintertüren zu untersuchen.
> 
> Von Christopher Domas







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eSAF_qT_FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dokumentation dazu: Klick

Generell bedeutet Backdoor "Hintertür", es handelt sich quasi um eine zusätzliche (meist geheime) Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf Bereiche, welche in diesem Fall die X86-Ringe betreffen und durch undokumentierte Befehle benutzt werden können.  Der "Angreifer" bekommt somit Vollzugriff auf die CPU und umschifft sämtliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen. Somit sind in diesem Szenario theoretisch alle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen wie Antivirussoftware oder Firewalls komplett nutzlos, sobald dieser Zugriff erfolgt. Die CPU befindet sich dann im schlimmsten Fall unter fremder Kontrolle und führt "jeden" Befehl aus, den der Angreifer eingibt.
Das Beispiel im Video wurde mit einer VIA C3 CPU durchgeführt, welche sogar einen "geheimen Kern" beinhaltet und in sehr vielen Geräten des täglichen Gebrauchs noch heute verwendet wird, wie z.B. Geldautomaten, Schaltanlagen, Kassensystemen, evtl. auch noch in manch älterem Budget-PC und vielem mehr. Solte das auch AMD und Intel CPUs betreffen, wäre quasi die ganze Welt angreifbar.
Die bisherigen Erkenntnisse scheinen allerdings nur die Spitze eines Eisberges zu sein.
Es bleibt abzuwarten was sich letztendlich herausstellen wird, eine Brisanz jenseits von Meltdown und Spectre ist allerdings jetzt schon gegeben!


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Das hab ich jetzt schon vor einer Weile gelesen, ist nicht wirklich neu und bis Dato auch nur auf genau diesem einen VIA C3 nachweißlich vorhanden.
Der aber mittlerweile nur noch sehr selten überhaupt noch in Verwendung sein dürfte.

YouTube

VIA C3: "God Mode"-Sicherheitsluecke in Prozessoren entdeckt |
    heise Security



Man muss nur tief genug graben und irgendwas findet man mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Die hersteller lassen immer Hintertür.
Also ist nicht die Frage ob welche existieren sondern wer findet sie und was stellt er damit an. 
Sind es Forscher die es weiterleiten um es wenn möglich softwareseitig fixen zu lassen? Dann ist es gut
Ist es ein hacker der diese Info nutzt und vielleicht sogar verkauft? Das ist schlecht


----------



## Tolotos66 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Wobei ja "Bachdoors" nicht wirklich neu sind und in der einen oder anderen Variante vorkommen. Apple ist da so ein nettes Exempel für Hintertürchen und Killswitchs 
Gruß T.


----------



## whileFALSE (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Ist X86 nun völlig am Ende?


Wieso das denn? Weil in einigen speziellen Prozessoren Backdoors eingebaut sind? Ich seh da die logische Verknüpfung nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Ich kenne keinen PC mit einer VIA-CPU. Die betroffenen Nutzer gehen da gegen Null. 
Bei Geldautomaten und Kassen interessiert die Diebe die CPU auch am wenigsten, da geht es nur um das Geld. 
Derzeit wird vor Trickdieben gewarnt, die sich als Kontrolleure für die neuen elektronischen Kassen ausgeben und dann Geld mitgehen lassen. 

Gefährlicher ist da eher die ME von Intel.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Das ist bisher bloß auf einer VIA-CPU nachgewiesen worden und meines Wissens nach nicht mal unbedingt als Backdoor gedacht gewesen...
Mit Intels ME, AMDs PSP und UEFI haben wir potenziell sehr viel schwerer wiegende Hintertüren im System.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Was ist denn am UEFI so brisant im Vergleich zu einem "alten" BIOS?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Unter anderem der integrierte Netzwerk-Stack könnte ohne entsprechende Updates für allerlei Schabernack missbraucht werden.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Ist X86 nun völlig am Ende?



Das ist einer Bild Schlagzeile würdig und genauso wenig ernst zu nehmen! 

Aber klar, wenn eine (praktisch ausgestorbene und auch früher nicht wirklich groß verbreitete) VIA CPU ne Backdoor hat, die jetzt aufgedeckt wird, dann muss man das Große Ganze in Frage stellen.

Das es Backdoors in Hard- und Software (nicht bloß bei x86 CPUs) gibt, ist ja nix neues und bislang haben sich die meisten Leute damit einfach abgefunden bzw machen sich schlicht keinen Kopf drum. Um sicher zu gehen, dass es sowas nicht gibt, darf man dann eben nur noch Open Source Hard- und Software benutzen... geht halt nicht.

Aber man kann dazu natürlich auch ganz reißerisch ne News schreiben...


----------



## KrHome (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Das hier ist genau die gleiche dumme Panikmache wie letztens die LoJack News auf der Main, die ein 10 Jahre altes Problem der Software Computrace aufgegriffen und es so dargestellt hat, dass jetzt jeder UEFI PC  mühelos gehackt werden könnte.

Die Youtube Beschreibung ist schon komplett lachhaft:
_While this research specifically examines a third-party processor, we  use this as a stepping stone to explore the feasibility of more  widespread hardware backdoors._

Sprich: Man hat abseits des VIA C3 (dessen Backdoor im Nachfolger bereits geschlossen wurde) rein garnichts gefunden, aber geht einfach mal grundlos davon aus, dass man noch was finden wird. 

Was Sandsifter (das Programm des obigen Youtube Video Autors) wohl tatsächlich kann (und das ist ziemlich beeindruckend) ist Hardwarebugs aufdecken, wie z.B. Befehle, die die CPU zum crashen bringen - was man prinzipiell auch missbrauchen könnte um PCs lahmzulegen (bis zum Neustart). Das ist aber keine Backdoor. Dafür wird es dann ein Bios Update geben und gut.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

{QUOTE]
Was ist denn am UEFI so brisant im Vergleich zu einem "alten" BIOS? 
[/QUOTE]
Das UEFI ist komplexer und bietet u.a. Netzwerkunterstützung sowie Zugriff auf Teile des EFIs (wie den Bootmanager oder die ME) vom OS aus (muss auch so sein).
Aus nem Bootsektorvirus wird ein EFI-Virus.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Wobei es  auch mal so gedacht war, dass man direkt im UEFI Programme wie Browser und Mediaplayer laufen lassen kann. Solche Software hat natürlich auch reichlich Lücken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Gibt es doch glaub bei ASUS: ASUS_ExpressGate


----------



## Duvar (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Hier macht mal eine neue News Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
The Big Hack: How China Used a Tiny Chip to Infiltrate U.S. Companies


----------



## Headhunter93 (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was ist denn am UEFI so brisant im Vergleich zu einem "alten" BIOS?


Lojax: Der Spion, der aus dem BIOS kam |
    heise Security


----------



## Alreech (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Tja Jungs, wenn ihr die Weltrevolution auf eurem x86 PC plant dann denkt daran: die CIA/Freimaurer/Jesuiten/Reptiloide ect. können mitlesen !


----------



## Guru4GPU (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Die größte Sicherheitslücke stellt immer noch der Mensch dar, egal ob man jetzt Hardware Backdoors oder Sicherheitslücken in seiner Software hat, zu kurze und leicht zu erratende Passwörter machen ein viel größeres Sicherheitsrisiko aus ...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Jetzt kann man aber z.B. über so Dinge wie die Intel EM aufs UEFI zugreifen, da Schadcode einschleusen und der User merkt nichts davon, z.B. auch bei gebraucht gekaufter Hardware.
Daher halte ich von dem Quatsch nichts. Siehe auch das Treiberinstallationstool von ASUS, welches unter Windows dann automatisch gestartet wird. Das alles macht vieles unsicher, als wäre es für den Nutzer zu viel verlangt die CD oder Diskette der Netzwerkkarte einzulegen, falls diese so neu sein sollte, dass das OS die nicht erkennt.


----------



## Dooma (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: X86-CPUs haben Hardware-Backdoors ?! Sämtliche Security-Software sinnlos ?! (Hat nichts mit meltdown/spectre zu tun)*

Ja, Hardware Spione sind theoretisch möglich.
Aber bis jetzt ist alles was man gehört hat nur Behauptung, es wurde noch kein stichhaltiger Beweis erbracht. Es gibt sogar Spezialisten, die genau das Gegenteil behaupten: Lausch-Hardware in Server-Boards wäre unfassbar dämlich, damit würde man unweigerlich auffallen, spätestens wenn die Verhaltensüberwachung beim Traffic irgendwann drauf stößt.

Viel wahrscheinlicher wäre es in Workstation Hardware für Industriespionage, aber auch diese wurde bisher nie bewiesen.
Es gibt viele Gründe warum ein undokumentierter Chip irgendwo verbaut ist, darunter der simpelste: Nachgerüstet und bei der Dokumentation vergessen zu updaten.
Man muss eindeutig beweisen können, was man behauptet, kann ja nicht jeder Amerikas President sein, nicht?


----------

